# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Android > Kiến thức & Kinh Nghiệm >  cần tuyển GV Mầm Non có kinh nghiệm - Trường MN Ngọc Ánh, Quán Toan, Hồng Bàng, Hải Phòng

## odvwnrflxqcs

Trường măng non Ngọc Ánh, địa chỉ số 1A tổ Đường 5/1 Quán Toan - Hồng Bàng - Hải Phòng cần tuyển Giáo viên Mầm Non.
 ĐT can dự. *0934662155*, *0936310609*

*tả công tác*
 - Giảng dạy các lớp học.
 - Quản lý lớp học, theo dõi – kiểm tra sự tiến bộ của học sinh và thúc đẩy với gđ.
 - buil giáo trình, giáo án Xem thêm theo phân phối chương trình chuẩn và phục vụ việc giảng dạy.
 - Thực hiện các nhiệm vụ nhằm gia tăng chất lượng đào tạo đến từng học trò.
 - Các công tác khác theo chỉ thị của cấp trên.


*lợi quyền được hưởng*

 -   cha nội mới ra trường ( Mới vào nghề ) lương theo lệ luật nhà nước + phụ cấp, thưởng
 -   phụ thân đã có kinh nghiệm thì lương theo thỏa thuận.
 -   bố được hưởng các chế độ theo quy luật của quốc gia: Đóng bảo hiểm tầng lớp, ốm đau, thai sản……

*đề nghị công tác*
 -       Trình độ: Tốt nghiệp trung cấp sư phạm (mẫu giáo, măng non) trở lên.
 -       nồng nhiệt, yêu nghề, yêu trẻ
 -       Có sức khỏe tốt để đáp ứng đề nghị công tác;
 -       Ưu tiên đay đã có kinh nghiệm.


*Yêu cầu hồ sơ*

 1.     Đơn dự tuyển;
 2.     Sơ yếu lý lịch có dán ảnh, có xác nhận của địa phương (không quá 6 tháng tính đến ngày nộp hồ sơ);
 3.     Giấy khai sinh (bản sao);
 4.     Giấy chứng nhận sức khỏe (không quá 6 tháng tính đến ngày nộp hồ sơ);
 5.     Bằng tốt nghiệp hoặc Giấy chứng thực tốt nghiệp (bản sao công chứng);
 6.     Bảng điểm, các tuần tra chứng chỉ  (bản sao công chứng);
 7.     Sổ hộ khẩu  (bản sao công chứng);

*  * giấy tờ nộp tại:* *Phòng hành chính nhà trường* *Trường Mầm Non Ngọc Ánh, shop số 1A tổ Đường 5/1 Quán Toan - Hồng Bàng - Hải Phòng* 

 ĐT can dự. *0934662155*, *0936310609*

----------

